# S7 nach CoDeSys (ELAU) konvertieren, Tipps?



## Pointer (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
super Beiträge hier wenn man querlist!

Ich muss viel Code von S7 auf ELAU umsetzen, nichts schwieriges aber echt vieeeel!

Jetzt kommt die Faulheit: 
Ausdrucken und Abtippen ist nicht sooo geil. :sb7: 
Hat da jemand Tipps und Tricks was man wie automatisieren kann?  

Quelle: S7 
a) PBs in FUP, boolsche Logik und ein wenig Wort und Doppelwortverarbeitung einzelne Netzwerke daür sind in AWL.
b) FBs in AWL. Symbolik existiert.
c) DBs mit symbolischen namen der Var

Ziel: CoDeSys, für ELAU, 
a) "Programm" in FUP erstmal gleiche Logik
b) FBs in AWL, (ST wäre besser geht aber nur "von Hand")
c) globale Var (mit den Namen wie aus dem DBs)

Es muss nicht perfekt gehen aber wie kann man sich irgendwie die Tipparbeit minimieren.


mfg Pointer


----------



## zotos (24 Februar 2008)

Pointer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> super Beiträge hier wenn man querlist!
> 
> Ich muss viel Code von S7 auf ELAU umsetzen, nichts schwieriges aber echt vieeeel!
> ...



Ja das ist eine Umfangreiche Aufgabe.
Wenn Du das Step7 Programm oder teile daraus hier rein stellen kannst/darfst könnte man gleich an dem passenden Beispiel Tipps geben.

Ich habe hier einen Link zu einem PDF das sich zwar nicht direkt mit der Umsetzung von Step7 Code auf CoDeSys beschäftigt aber darin sind einige Unterschiede erklärt: http://www.geisler-controls.de/files/s7scl_to_s7awl.pdf

Bei den DBs würde ich eine S7 Quelle einfach in einen eigenen Datentyp in CoDeSys umbauen. Den kann man dann als Gobale Variable definieren und verwenden.


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2008)

Hab leider auch noch kein Helferlein dafür gesichtet.
Das wär ja mal wieder ein Tool wert, vielleicht beschäftigt sich sps-concept mal damit  !


----------



## kiestumpe (25 Februar 2008)

*Handarbeit*

hmm, würd mich mal interessieren, wer auf die Idee gekommen ist ne laufende S7 durch ne elau zu ersetzen. Grund wahrscheinlich: letzteres ist billiger-wenn man den Aufwand der Konvertiertung vernachlässigt... immer wieder der gleich Denkfehler.


----------



## Pointer (26 Februar 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> hmm, würd mich mal interessieren, wer auf die Idee gekommen ist ne laufende S7 durch ne elau zu ersetzen. Grund wahrscheinlich: letzteres ist billiger-wenn man den Aufwand der Konvertiertung vernachlässigt... immer wieder der gleich Denkfehler.


 
Kein Denkfehler  sondern Begeisterung. Das ist *keine* laufende Maschine oder Anlage sondern die Umstellung der kompletten Produktion eines nicht zu kleinen Maschinenbaubetriebs. 
Die Umstellung der höherwertigen Maschinen (4..20 Servoantriebe) ist seit Jahren höchst erfolgreich. Jetzt sind auch die "kleineren" Steuerungen dran weil ELAU eine preiswerte Variante (C200) für 0..4 Servoantriebe herausgebracht hat. War vorher z.B. 314C2DP mit externen Servos. Jetzt gibts fürs selbe Geld keine Zykluszeit- oder Speicherplatzprobleme mehr, dafür Stringverarbeitung, AS, ST, richtige FBs, Arrays und eigene Datentypen, einen integrierten Tracer und Visu und und und... (es ist so was von entspannend keine "freien" Timer und Merker zu suchen, den Spass einer "Doppelbelegung" hat man auch nicht mehr :twisted: )
Servofunktionen sowieso vom feinsten, da wird S..m..s  in 10Jahren sein. 

Wegen konvertieren: man wird schnell beim abtippen, ist wie früher bei ALDI, die Damen an der Kasse: ratata ratata ratata... fertig 
CUT&PASTE von Vars aus S7-Quellen funktioniert auch ganz gut.

mfg Pointer


----------



## Ralle (26 Februar 2008)

Pointer schrieb:


> Kein Denkfehler  sondern Begeisterung. Das ist *keine* laufende Maschine oder Anlage sondern die Umstellung der kompletten Produktion eines nicht zu kleinen Maschinenbaubetriebs.
> Die Umstellung der höherwertigen Maschinen (4..20 Servoantriebe) ist seit Jahren höchst erfolgreich. Jetzt sind auch die "kleineren" Steuerungen dran weil ELAU eine preiswerte Variante (C200) für 0..4 Servoantriebe herausgebracht hat. War vorher z.B. 314C2DP mit externen Servos. Jetzt gibts fürs selbe Geld keine Zykluszeit- oder Speicherplatzprobleme mehr, dafür Stringverarbeitung, AS, ST, richtige FBs, Arrays und eigene Datentypen, einen integrierten Tracer und Visu und und und... (es ist so was von entspannend keine "freien" Timer und Merker zu suchen, den Spass einer "Doppelbelegung" hat man auch nicht mehr :twisted: )
> Servofunktionen sowieso vom feinsten, da wird S..m..s  in 10Jahren sein.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nachvollziehen, aber wäre es nicht durchaus sinnvoll, dann wirklich ein neues Konzept zu erstellen und den "alten" Ballast mal gleich wegzulassen. Das verstellt zumindest nicht die Sicht, auf die neuen Dinge die möglich sind. Das macht zwar wesentlich mehr Arbeit ist aber vielleicht auch zukunftssicherer, als "alten" Code zu migrieren. 

PS: Natürlich weiß ich nicht, ob euer Step7-Code nicht schon so offen ist, aber das scheint mir bei den erweiterten Möglichkeiten von ST, AS u.u.u. doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Also meinen derzeitigen Step7-Code und -Stil würde ich jedenfalls nicht mit nach Codesys rüberretten wollen, wenn schon denn schon  .


----------



## Pointer (26 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kann ich nachvollziehen, aber wäre es nicht durchaus sinnvoll, dann wirklich ein neues Konzept zu erstellen und den "alten" Ballast mal gleich wegzulassen. Das verstellt zumindest nicht die Sicht, auf die neuen Dinge die möglich sind. Das macht zwar wesentlich mehr Arbeit ist aber vielleicht auch zukunftssicherer, als "alten" Code zu migrieren.
> 
> PS: Natürlich weiß ich nicht, ob euer Step7-Code nicht schon so offen ist, aber das scheint mir bei den erweiterten Möglichkeiten von ST, AS u.u.u. doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Also meinen derzeitigen Step7-Code und -Stil würde ich jedenfalls nicht mit nach Codesys rüberretten wollen, wenn schon denn schon  .


 
Ja, das ist vollkommen richtig *ACK* 
Es gibt aber dauern Anteile an boolschem Code in FUP der IST einfach SO richtig und bewährt; den WILL MAN dann so einfach mal schnell haben, möglichst ohne Fehler. Und da sitzt man dann und tippt oder evtl. läst abtippen :twisted: , mal schaun was der AZUBI gerade macht)
Hehe das war der GEISTESBLITZ zum Thema KONVERTER  

Danke Ralle

Pointer


----------

